# North Carolina, Southern Virginia - Trucks Ready



## Siggy (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey folks we have two F250's and one f350 with 8' blades and ready to work. Can travel too Boone, Blowing Rock, Hickory & Southern Virginia.


----------



## Siggy (Nov 4, 2012)

Still ready! If you need help give us a call.


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Call me have multiple sites 540-905-2615


----------



## Siggy (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone looking for subs in and around North Carolina/Virginia this year?


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Siggy;1762936 said:


> Anyone looking for subs in and around North Carolina/Virginia this year?


Need someone in Danville & rocky mount va


----------



## Siggy (Nov 4, 2012)

What do you have in Danville?


----------



## Siggy (Nov 4, 2012)

How many trucks do you need?


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

Just one truck. It's 2 fueling stations.


----------



## Siggy (Nov 4, 2012)

What's pay? When do they need complete? How about the Rocky Mount?


----------



## Siggy (Nov 4, 2012)

Perfectcutca;1762981 said:


> Just one truck. It's 2 fueling stations.


Here is my number 336-456-7202


----------

